# New puppy training - where should I start?



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

I am picking up our 8 week old pup tomorrow morning - I have been doing my research but now the time is here I just need some reassurance that I'll be fine. 

I want to make him feel loved and give him loads of praise for when he's done something good such as going to potty but wondered over the first few days should I get to know him and just try and focus on crate and potty training and leaving everything else till he's settled? 

Any help would be fab !


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Social him with people! The day after I got Kiya, I took her to a store that allowed dogs. She totally ate up the attention! We spent maybe 20-30 minutes - I did not want to overwhelm her too much. I started training after a couple days - the basic stuff, sit, down, etc. Puppy attention span is very short - so the sessions were maybe 5 -10 minutes a couple times a day. Post some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Ginger nutter (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks - will do but here's a couple from when he was 5 weeks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My best advice: Be "hypervigilant" (is that a real word?) about housetraining. This means constant supervision and high praise for going in the right place! Once you get that out of the way, your life is so much easier.

As for socialization, here is a link to an earlier thread suggesting things you can do:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,9141.msg70386.html#msg70386


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I agree with the recommendation to devote 110% to house training from day 1. My goal is to never let the dog have an accident in the house; ever. It can be done if you are diligent.

I'd also set rules for the house so that everyone is on the same page. Reinforce everything that your puppy does that you like, including resting.

Have fun and take lots of pictures!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

It really isn't difficult... just plan to take the dog out every hour, unless it is asleep. When it wakes up take it out at once.
Use praise, and treats to let the pup know it did good. 
EVERY HOUR
If the pup is playing, even for 10 min, TAKE IT out to PEE... Play stimulates urination.
EVERY HOUR... 
If puppy is asleep, and wakes... it may cry... IMMEDIATELY take it out to pee.
I promise you will be rewarded by your VIGILANCE.

Other than that... pups are a blast, so cute, sweet, fun, just have lots of distracting things to keep the teeth engaged. Re direct the chewing, and you will be much less stressed. Chew bones, toys, bully sticks, cardboard boxes!! Kong toys, papertowel rolls... ANYTHING safe to chew on... u will need your imagination to keep them busy, and nap them Every 2 hrs whether they need it or not.


----------

